# -

## ZZZhanna

. 
 8.706, .  03.02.12
  /      30.01.12.     , .. /   .
1.      ,  .
2.   ,  /  . 
..   /  .      /,   .
    ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  :Frown:   ,  ,  ...  20...
 , ,      2012 ,   -     ,     ,      ...

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ,  ,    -  ,  -  "   2  ()".
   ,      ,      /  .

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,     - ,     .     -

----------


## ZZZhanna

--!   ,   -  ...
-   ...       ,      ,    .    , .
   !

----------

*ZZZhanna*,,   *_*, 
 :yes: 
   .    .
 "  "   2012
      - "  "    2012.       

       F4.....

----------


## Svetishe

,  . 
  1     .    ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   .

----------


## ANRy

> ,      ,    .    , .


    .
    (, ,   :Smilie:  ):     ,  .
    ,  -  ,      - * !*  :Smilie: 
       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,


  :yes: 
   ,   **  ,   "   ".

----------

